# I have bad flatulence issues. Can someone please help me?



## Elizabeth1234 (Sep 27, 2016)

Hi, I need to ask some questions about flatulence (e.g., gas).

For anyone who has issues with it, please respond. I can't figure out what's wrong with me. For these past few weeks, I've been getting bad gas. It doesn't smell (at least to me) but it is embarrassing and has me wondering why it's happening. I've been jotting down everything I eat--including the times when I noticed my issues starting. At first, I thought it might've been dairy and/or drinking coffee, so I've altered my diet for a good 2 weeks now, and still nothing.

Today especially at school, I had bad gas. This morning I didn't eat much (only toast, jam and a granola bar) thinking my flatulence would cooperate with me today, but it didn't; in fact, it did the opposite. I was farting more than usual.

Does anyone here experience gas because of an EMPTY stomach Since my stomach was growling today, I passed off the noise as that, but it's still embarrassing.

I don't know what else to do. In the past, my doctor told me I could possibly have ISB (Irritable Bowel Syndrome) and that there's not much I can do about it, except determine what food agree/disagree with me. That I'm fine with, I've already deduced some foods... but still, I HATE this. I don't feel comfortable at school because of this issue, and I don't know what to do.

Can anyone relate?


----------



## caisva (Apr 30, 2016)

Hello Elizabeth,

I know what you are feeling as I too have this issue at the moment. For me, I feel like I have what the Dr calls " trapped gas" it's not smelly, more like loud and inconvenient. I watch the way I eat and HOW i eat. I try not to "swallow" too much air when I both talk and eat. I don't chew gum for that very reason and when it gets to be too bad, I take 2 tablespoons of baking soda and mix that in an 8oz cup of room temperature water. The baking soda helps to break down the gas bubbles. When I was in school, I got gas and that pressure that only gas can give you, when the teacher would be talking or it was too quiet. I always feared the silence that came with working or writing a test. It went so far to the point where I would fold a heavy and good quality scarf and sit on it to muffle the sounds of me farting. (helps a lot btw) As I got older and my IBS-D progressed, the farting quickly stopped and was replaced by diarrhea. If this is anything like what I went through, all I have to say is learn to calm the anxious emotions now before it gets out of your control. You can do this!

I wish you all the best,

-Cami


----------



## Scumble (Oct 18, 2016)

Try an Internet search for FODMAP. I've been put on a FODMAP diet for 8 weeks and it certainly seems to have sorted my bowel ache problem. I say probably because a month before starting the diet I was put on a course of laxatives - one sachet a day. So it's possibly a combination of both of those approaches. Anyway, no more bowel aches for me. The FODMAP diet is based on the theory that there are a number of "fermentable carbohydrates" that some of us humans have difficulty processing - sometimes for life and sometimes for a period of time, perhaps brought on by a tummy bug.

Curiously I've also recently discovered that stopping eating porridge for breakfast (special Gluten Free type - ie no gluten contamination during manufacture) completely eradicated a fairly recent bout of bowel gas. Curious because everyone (including the FODMAP diet) promotes oats as a great food to eat.

The problem for you and all of us is that, if it is a food intake problem, rather than an clinical illness of some sort, there may be more than one problem food. Hence the idea of following a strict FODMAP diet for a number of weeks - that way you cut out a whole range of potentially problematic foods at the same time. After the diet ends, I'm told I'll be able to reintroduce each food type one at a time and assess the results.

It's working really well for me, although it's a bit of a faff, 'cos you have to avoid almost every sauce that comes with pre prepared foods as they all seem to contain onion or garlic or both, which are two of the major problem foods. Still, to be pain free is worth it.

If you do want to try the FODMAP diet, it's best to find a dietitian who can guide you through it and make sure you don't come to any harm.

Oh, one other thing - bear in mind that the gas you are experiencing at any one point may be caused by food that you ate the day before or even the day before that. I've identified that I have a 'throughput' time of approx 48 hours - ie from eating or drinking something to it emerging at the other end. (Yes, I must get out more). Bowels are odd things - they're part of a whole system and when you put something in at the top (your mouth), the whole system starts processing making you think that the pain or wind you might experience immediately after eating is directly caused by what you just ate. Not necessarily. For example, when my bowel aches were at their worst, I would get up relatively pain free in the morning but after just two mouth fulls of water, the cramps started. (Note that I'm talking here about bowels, not stomach and also, I'm not expert in any of this - there are just my experiences).


----------



## Kane the Undertaker (Feb 15, 2016)

.


----------



## Boutique (Sep 24, 2014)

Taking the FODMAP concept a step further worked for me.

I now avoid ALL sugars and starches and my boating and gas have been virtually eliminated (it is odd to not feel like a pinata about to burst). I always know if I have consumed something with hidden sugar (I rarely eat anything processed so it is now easier to avoid) or garlic or onion powder because gas is such a rare occurrence now that when it happens it is really noticeable.

High protein / low carb has pretty much sorted my issues with IBS D though I can still have some flares, especially if I consume too much fiber. Insoluble fiber is your enemy - avoid it at all costs and that means oats and all whole grains.


----------



## PYT (Jul 3, 2015)

Posted Today, 01:13 PM

I finally found the very inexpensive cure to my uncontrollable and very embarrassing condition. After spending thousands of dollars on doctors visiting, prescriptions, and trying different types of herbs, with no success. I accidentally discovered the cure when my daughter wouldn't eat her snack raisins. So, not letting them go to waste I eat them instead and notice that I've been having regular bowel movements, and such with no negative side effects. And notice that people wasn't standoffish, constantly rubbing their noses, and making rude remarks. Since then I've been eating them ever since, my symptoms went away 100%. I'm slowly getting over my fear of wondering if I smell bad when I'm around people. I don't see people rubbing their noses, and making rude remarks when I'm out in public. I hope that this forums will help others to over come their constant fear of suffering with their embarrassing condition as well. Good luck and eat plenty of healthy raisins. And start living life again.


----------

